# Excellent Rube Goldberg Machine



## toddpedlar (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sure this isn't news to most of you, but I thought it was excellent (but then I'm a physics geek)

[video=youtube;qybUFnY7Y8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w[/video]


----------



## Tim (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's good. And it kept on getting "bigger"!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 4, 2010)

That was Awesome! I wonder how long it took to build. And how many failed attempts to get it perfect. Very cool.


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 4, 2010)

Now that is impressive. Todd, do you remember this one that Honda made a few years ago out of parts from an Accord for a commercial? It's not quite as grand in scale, but it's still incredibly clever.


----------



## dgordonwood (Jun 4, 2010)

There is another video by these guys. Search for "OK Go - Here It Goes Again" on YouTube and see some very creative uses of treadmills.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 4, 2010)

Todd, you need to come and visit the RG here at Purdue. I will keep you and take you. It is most excellent.

P.S. That Rocks.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 4, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 4, 2010)

That was really cool!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 5, 2010)

I like how they not only used objects to continue the momentum of the machine, but the also had ancillary actions taking place that terminated in a 'context' setting.


----------

